

Ask HN: How are you using App.net - AtTheLast

I have my App.net account, but I hardly use it. I was wondering how you guys are using App.net?  Who are some good people to follow? Do you post to App.net and Twitter or only App.net now?
======
diego
I mostly browse the Global timeline. It doesn't move too fast yet, maybe 10-20
messages per minute. I jump into interesting conversations, which results in
finding interesting people to follow.

You should post the same question on app.net if you haven't already, someone
will answer.

~~~
AtTheLast
I've always been more of a lurker. But, I like the idea of jumping in on
interesting conversations. Thanks!

